# .17 or .22



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

HI. Im looking in to a rifle for target shooting and plinking. I will be shooing at all ranges including 100+ The 2 calibers i am looking at are .17 and .22. Can any one tell me the pros and cons of each.

Also I am looking for a left handed bolt acton rifle in one of these calibers. Any suggestons, i dont want to spent more then $300 not including a scope.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey blacklace there are several things to consider here.

.22 LR
Pros- Very cheap to shoot
More choices of guns
More bullet choices

Cons- Limited basically to 100 yards or less

.17 HMR-
Pros- Good for several hundred yards
Extremley accurate from most every gun
Powerful small bullet

Cons- Very expensive to shoot (approaching centerfire costs)
Lighter bullet is more susceptible to interference
Bullet shreads on impact, leading to some walk offs, even in squirrel

If you are looking for competition accuracy, but at a steep price go for the .17, but the bills do pile up over time. I reccomend a savage left handed http://www.savagearms.com/93r17glv.htm . Remember however that the .17 bullet is fickle, i've heard everything from it taking a squirrels head off to having them run away from it. Unfortunately as leftys we are limited to savage.

If you would like a gun good for hunting, plinking, and target shooting at a cheaper price but with a lesser degree of inherent accuracy, get a .22. I reccomend a ruger 10/22 
http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/ ... d&famid=39 .

Good luck, Tiger


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

thanx Militant_Tiger


----------

